# Boot heat mold DIY



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Use a blow torch, way faster! May void warranty.


----------



## Jonny C (Mar 16, 2017)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Use a blow torch, way faster! May void warranty.


Lol 
Like your subtile way of saying that the video is just stupid
So it's a no go. Got it. :smile:


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

That is pretty much the recommended method from Intuition for heat molding their liners. It has worked fine for me, but I would play close attention to the rice heating instructions. BA has weighed in on this subject in the past (search) and there is a good thread with some of his recommendations based on the type of liner you are dealing with.


----------



## Jonny C (Mar 16, 2017)

Will search for the topic just for fun but not going to do it.
BA has a lot of experience so I'll just do as he recommends.


----------



## Toby (Mar 8, 2017)

Toe caps & toe ramp?? Both are a big no no - it'll just create too much space in the boot and cause you trouble later on, just like Wired tells everyone


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Jonny C said:


> Lol
> Like your subtile way of saying that the video is just stupid
> So it's a no go. Got it. :smile:


What, no, saying use a blowtorch! WAY FASTER! Plus I need stuff for Randy the Warranty videos to talk about. This method will work just fine.


----------



## ConcreteVitamin (Aug 3, 2017)

Wait, doesn't REI do it for like $30?


----------



## woodhouse (Jan 18, 2013)

ConcreteVitamin said:


> Wait, doesn't REI do it for like $30?


REI by me does it for $8


----------



## ConcreteVitamin (Aug 3, 2017)

woodhouse said:


> REI by me does it for $8


....?

Doesn't REI have the same pricing across the nation? I'm located in Northern California.


----------



## woodhouse (Jan 18, 2013)

ConcreteVitamin said:


> ....?
> 
> Doesn't REI have the same pricing across the nation? I'm located in Northern California.


I would think so, I called them to see if they had super feet inserts for my boots, when on the phone I asked them on the phone they told me If i bought the boots from them its free, if not its $8


----------



## ConcreteVitamin (Aug 3, 2017)

woodhouse said:


> I would think so, I called them to see if they had super feet inserts for my boots, when on the phone I asked them on the phone they told me If i bought the boots from them its free, if not its $8


Oh, you mean purchase some inserts? BTW, can you educate me when would those insoles help? Uncommon arch?

I was saying $30 for the heat mold process, I got it quoted today.


----------



## woodhouse (Jan 18, 2013)

ConcreteVitamin said:


> Oh, you mean purchase some inserts? BTW, can you educate me when would those insoles help? Uncommon arch?
> 
> I was saying $30 for the heat mold process, I got it quoted today.


$30 sounds pretty expensive for that

The boot fitter at my local shop recommended insoles due to the fact that my feet are pretty flat and dont have a supportive natural arch
When I bend my knees, the small arch I do have tends to collapse so they recommended I get an insert


----------



## Jonny C (Mar 16, 2017)

30$ expensive? They are asking me 80 CHF which is 85$. If I had a place that did that for me for 30, it was already done...


----------



## Winter_Lion (Nov 30, 2016)

Jonny C said:


> 30$ expensive? They are asking me 80 CHF which is 85$. If I had a place that did that for me for 30, it was already done...


I think that if you become a member the price goes down. I bought the pink super soles because the OEM sole wasn't enough for my boot. Take your snowboarding socks with you hopefully you have some thin socks that you trust. Read Wiredsport's post on heating fitting and what NOT to do. I recommend REI.

Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fielding (Feb 15, 2015)

I’ve heard of putting a Mylar bag inside your boots. You can get a Mylar bag at the grocery. It’s commonly called a turkey bag. Or they come with your storz bickel volcano apparatus. It’s a plastic bag that can hold up at high temps with no melting. Boil water and pour into the bags after they’ve been placed in boots. Do your best not to burn the shit out of yourself. Also make sure the bags get all the way down into the toes. Check boot/liner specs to see what recommended heat temp is. Make sure boiling is not too hot. Adjust temp as necessary. I’ve also heard of microwaving rice in clean socks for a few minutes and then putting them into boots. In both cases you get the liners hot, take the hot shit out after about 3 minutes, and then you put your feet in there for 10 minutes. To let the liners take the mold of your feets. Wear socks. Maybe wear slightly thicker socks then you might wear when riding. I suggest wrapping some duct tape around your big toes. Create a little extra space. When you get it done by pros they use toe caps. Tie or boa them bitches to reasonably tight. Don’t try to tighten the boots as far as you possibly can. That’s wack. Stand still in those warm ass boots in knee bent riding position, leaning into shins for 10 minutes. Do it with something to hold on to. Like a kitchen counter. Be real still. Remove boots. Clean up mess. Google this stuff for better details.


----------



## Brass (Feb 17, 2018)

woodhouse said:


> REI by me does it for $8


REI should open shop in Europe yo!


----------

